# Hello From High Springs, FL



## flaboye (May 4, 2014)

Brand new to beekeeping here.

We got our first hive about 4 weeks ago. It was a single 10 frame deep with screened bottom. We let them settle for 2 weeks without disturbing them, and when we inspected, they had 8 frames full and were drawing comb on the outer 2 !!. We are fortunate in that Dadant has a warehouse about 5 miles from us so we obtained a 2nd 10 frame deep and a medium super. We will be inspecting the 2nd deep this coming weekend (2 weeks since putting it on) and based on the hive activity we are expecting it to be well drawn and populated. We are very excited that the hive is doing so well. When I was a kid there were bees everywhere but for the last decade or so I hardly ever saw them, then we started hearing about CCD once it made the news. We are out in a rural area with the Santa Fe river about 2 miles from us and several springs within 4-5 miles or so from our location. 

I guess my only real concern here is whether or not to use the queen excluder between the upper deep and the super, still reading what others have to say about that and it seems to be quite a controversial issue.

I have been reading and watching as many videos as time allows and am very happy to have found beesource and it's wealth of information and wonderful members. We have ordered a 2nd hive and hopefully it will be ready to pick in 2 weeks. It's a great feeling to know we are helping the bee situation and that we get to learn more about how fascinating they truly are. I don't know why I didn't do this sooner.

Joe


----------



## crazylocha (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome Joe, from Reddick/Ocala.

There is also a local club to you about 5 min on other side of Dadant from you. Will post back in a bit with the info for you, just after dinner.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!

It must be nice to have a beekeeping supply store close.


----------



## flaboye (May 4, 2014)

I believe they meet at Hitchcocks in Alachua, is that the one you are referring to? Would welcome the info, and thanks !



crazylocha said:


> Welcome Joe, from Reddick/Ocala.
> 
> There is also a local club to you about 5 min on other side of Dadant from you. Will post back in a bit with the info for you, just after dinner.


----------



## flaboye (May 4, 2014)

Thanks! It's definitely nice to walk in and get anything you need with no ordering or shipping fuss for sure.



Mbeck said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It must be nice to have a beekeeping supply store close.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

WELCOME i live just out of high springs dandant is great jerry will answer ant ? you have and yes its at hitchcocks every 3rd thursday of the mounth


----------



## flaboye (May 4, 2014)

Thanks! Jerry is who we got our hive from and will be getting our 2nd one from. He won't turn them over to you until they are at a certain strength point, which is fine by me being a newbie here! My friend attended one of the hitchcocks meetings, I work until 7:00 pm every weekday so it's not possible for me to attend them unfortunately  Thanks for saying hi !




TRIMMAN said:


> WELCOME i live just out of high springs dandant is great jerry will answer ant ? you have and yes its at hitchcocks every 3rd thursday of the mounth


----------



## flaboye (May 4, 2014)

Thank you !



Nature Coast beek said:


> Hello and welcome.


----------



## crazylocha (Mar 26, 2013)

for the Alachua county club:
http://alachuabees.org/

Seperate group not far away:
http://www.gainesvilleareabeeclub.com/blog/


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Joe! Did you register with the state when you picked up your hive at Dadant's? There is a second bee club meeting at the University of Florida Entomology building ever first Thursday at 7, Gainesville Area Beekeepers.


----------



## flaboye (May 4, 2014)

Hi !

Yes they were registered and inspected. We just picked up our 2nd yesterday. Our first hive has just exploded with growth what a treat !! We had to add another deep the 2nd week they were out here and we have one medium super on that first hive.

We are so happy to have Dadant and Jerry and all the knowledge right up the road from us. I know not starting out with a package or a nuc might not be considered by many as a "first year" newbie experience but we thought the extra investment up front might keep us in bees for our second year, lol.

Thanks for saying hi !!


----------



## flaboye (May 4, 2014)

The guys at UF should appreciate this photo !


----------

